

Parents - GengYang

Is it a good idea to consider separating from one's parents if there is no more love in the relationship ?
======
GengYang
Hi FarmerLiao,

Dropped out of college 3 times due to family reasons and disagreements - just
find it hard to talk to them or look at them in the face. Also worried for my
future because i have no degree and no particularly strong skill set / car /
not a lot of money. Am thinking of looking for a telesales job in a startup
while picking up programming to work with a friend on a project. But not sure
how promising the startup industry is where I am from (Singapore)

GY

~~~
GengYang
thinking of terminating the relationship, so i'll lose my inheritance and be
forced to work, otherwise feel very lazy

------
farmerliao
No. People change. Find some way to give yourself some distance. But don't do
anything that would lead to a permanent, unrepairable break. No promises that
things will get better, but at least leave yourself some options over the very
long-term. I don't know your particulars, and it sounds like things are bad,
but people change. In particular, I found my relationship with my father
changed dramatically when I had kids of my own. I'm sure your situation is
very different, but you never know how things will play out ten or twenty
years from now.

